# Heat Press Noob experience



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got my press from Proworld and got my transfer papers from F&M. So the test shirt came out great, took a little tweaking and it came out great. SO when it came to pressing on the actual shirt I didn't fare too well. I don't know what the test shirts were but the actual tees I'm printing on are Alstyle. One problem I think I'm having is that I'm putting the design on the edge of the unit. The reason why I'm doing that is because I have a design on the front. Any tips for trying to heat press on two sides? Also, the 350 degrees doesn't seem like it's hot enough so I cranked the thing up to 360 and it worked a little better. Well, today is the first day I guess I need practice. I'll update with my progress. One more question, as a hot peel do you peel as soon as you lift up the press or do you wait a second or two?


----------



## coachbaldwin (Apr 16, 2007)

Make sure you give plenty of time to warm up. If it works better at 10 degrees higher that is not an issue. If you are putting multiple designs on one sunstrate it is better to press at one time. if you are doing front and Back there are some presses that are better for that then others. I have a 60x20 press for when I use to do large pieces. I am selling it for 1500.00 it was over 8000.00 new.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is the press I got, Heat Press Machines: Discount T-Shirt Heat Press Transfer Machine<br>. I'm afraid that if I do front and back I feel like I'm going to ruin the design if I do. Should I like put like something in between the shirt so there will be less contact with the designs if I do front and back?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I set my temperature 5 degrees hotter than recommended just because it cools slightly when pressing. I haven't tried this method but I found it on one of the transfer vendor's websites: when pressing designs to both sides, press one side for half the time, turn the shirt over and press the second side for the full time, peel both at the same time. If you try it and it works, let me know.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually, I've been getting the main design screen printed and I'm pressing the care instructions by plastisol. That's the problem, I'm thinking maybe I'll put a cardboard between the design?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Or get a hat press, perfect for doing that.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh that's even better! Is there a place you recommend?


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

what about doing a design on the ribs of the shirts and on the chest? is that possible with heat transfer


----------

